# Overnighting near Leicester University ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Does anyone know of a safe place to overnight within reasonable walking distance of Leicester University ( Physics dept.) ?

G


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi G
Have you asked the Uni if you can park overnight in one of their car parks? They may be OK with it as you will be tucked away in a quiet corner. I think that the Uni, from memory, is right in the city centre so not much opportunity there.... I do remember that there is a large park quite close to there though, although I don't know if they allow overnighting.
Guess it is term start then? Bit of peace and quiet for you from then on :lol: :lol: 
Don't go to far to the north from the Uni or you will end up in the grounds of the local HM Prison :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hope this is of some help

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi G

we dropped one of our sons off at Canterbury Uni last weekend and parked overnight on the visitors carpark

stew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Keith and Stew...I think this is what we'll do. I'll e-mail the dept. first and ask if that will be OK. The nearer the better as it'll be quite late after the event.

G


----------

